# Options for winter breeding in snow areas.



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Just thinking about breeding for next year. I was wondering if anyone breeds pigeons outside of their loft. In the garage for example in individual breeding cages. Trying to sort through some ideas and wondering if it might be advantageous to build a wall of nest boxes in my garage for breeding selected pairs. 

Just wondering how messy or dusty this might get. Or if anyone does things this way? Pictures? Ideas?

I hope to have a new larger loft built by fall, but I am considering other options too.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

My loft is actually in the back of our garage, its 12 by 6... There is lots of dust and we even thought about putting a fan in.. We open up the garage doors as much as possible and keep it as clean as we can. We have a blanket covering the door from the loft to garage to keep the dust out of the garage. There is alot of dust in there and we dont like it one bit so we will be moving our birds soon and use the garage loft for the odd birds.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I Have Bred In My Garage For The Past 2 Seasons,i Dont Mind But Wont Do It Again If I Can Help It Too Much Dust Good Luck


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It seems like any time you confine them to any kind of small area they make more dust. Flying around in a loft and going out to an aviary just takes care of the most of it. So if your okay with cleaning .....the president of an area club has done just like you plan for years and seems to think its okay.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I have always kept my birds in well insulated lofts with a thermostat set ant 30 degrees and the birds do just fine breeding during the winter. Many times its warmer in the loft then 30 degrees when its 20 below outside.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have tryed in the garage and learned my lesson to much dust and no sun for the birds plus the Humidity made for sick birds.


----------

